
Marvin Camras - wglb
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Camras
======
themodelplumber
> In May 1962 Camras wrote a predictive paper titled "Magnetic recording and
> reproduction - 2012 A.D.". In his paper Camras predicted the existence of
> mass-produced portable media players he described as memory packs the size
> of a package of playing cards holding up to 1020 bits of information. Such
> devices would not have any mechanically moving parts and would store both
> sound and movies. He also predicted music and movie downloads, online
> shopping, access to online encyclopedias and newspapers and the widespread
> use of online banking transactions.

That's pretty neat. Apparently there's also a "Children's Engineering School"
named after him in Chicago.

~~~
IndrekR
That is 10^20 bits or 12.5 exabytes. Still bit far (6 orders of magnitude)
from the current state of the art. Also it is electrostatic, not magnetic
_solid state_ storage, leading the density race. The whole article this was
mentioned is quite a good read: (paywall)
[https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/4066743](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/4066743)

------
Tomminn
Here's a link to his short paper, which is probably the reason this was
posted.

[http://sci-hub.tw/10.1109/JRPROC.1962.288062](http://sci-
hub.tw/10.1109/JRPROC.1962.288062)

